# تاريخ و مستقبل البحر الأبيض المتوسط ...... هيصعب عليكم



## nonogirl89 (26 مايو 2009)

البحر المتوسط 










 تبلغ مساحة البحر المتوسط 2.5مليون كيلومتر مربع، وتبلغ كمية مياهه 357مليون كيلومتر مكعب. وفي قعره تترسب طبقات غير عادية من (الملح) الرمل والرماد البركاني. وفوق هذه الطبقات كنوز ومراكب تركتها حضارات ازدهرت وانقرضت على شواطئه الذهبية.. ولم يسم البحر (متوسطاً) إلا لتوسطه العالم القديم كما تصوره الجغرافيون الأوائل. ولم يشهد بحر في الدنيا ما شهده من حضارات وحروب وأساطير لا تنسى.




عند بداية تكون الأرض تجمعت القارات كلها فى قارة واحدة عظيمة سميت رودينا Rodina أى القارة الأم وكان يوجد محيط وااااااااااااااسع ضخم 




فيما بعد بدأت القارات فى التفرق مرة أخرى
وبدأ هذا المحيط فى الاختناق




ومرت ملايين السنين وتجمعت القارات مرة أخرى لتكون قارة أم جديدة سميت بانجيا Pangea
وفى هذه الأثناء ازدهر هذا المحيط واتسع مرة أخرى
لكن يبدو أنها كانت آخر فترات إزدهار هذا المحيط
حدث ذلك قبل ( 120-105 ) مليون سنة





لقد بدأ هذا المحيط فى الاختناق مرة أخرى ليصبح بقايا محيط فيما بعد ولا يتبقى منه إلا هذا البحر 





ولكن توالت حركة القارات وبدأ هذا البحر بالاختناق أكثر
















و في كل عام يتبخر من البحر المتوسط (4700)كم مكعب من المياه العذبة. وفي المقابل لا تضيف إليه الأمطار والأنهار سوى (1400) كم مكعب في السنة. وهذا يعني أنه لولا (التعويض) الذي يأتيه من المحيط الأطلنطي ـ عبر جبل طارق ـ لجف خلال فترة جيولوجية بسيطة!! ويبدو أن هذا ما حصل فعلاً.. فمنطقة جبل طارق تظهر عليها آثار انسدادات بسبب حوادث جيولوجية متفرقة. وكل انسداد من هذا النوع يستدعي جفاف البحر المتوسط فتترسب طبقة ملحية اضافية. وتشير التقديرات الرسوبية، أن آخر انسداد وقع قبل خمسة ملايين عام (في حين لا يزيد عمر الإنسان على الأرض عن أربعين ألف عام)!!













*كل هذا كان تاريخ البحر المتوسط لكن ماذا عن مستقبل البحر المتوسط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!*



حاليا يحدث إغلاق لمضيق جبل طارق نتيجة حركة أفريقيا باتجاه أوروبا مما سينتج عنه أغلاق كامل للمضيق فى هذه الأثناء سيتكرر سيناريو أختناق البحر المتوسط مرة أخرى ليجف فيما بعد إلى بحيرات صغيرة .





على فكرة أنا كتبت الموضوع دة وصعبان عليا البحر المتوسط بس لو فكرنا فى الموضوع هو أمل جديد لأولاد أولاد أولاد أولاد أولاد أولاد أولادنا أنهم لما هيهاجروا من مصر لأوروبا مش هيضطروا يركبوا سفن وتغرق بيهم أو طيارات ويقعوا منها
لكن الطريق هيكون برى فى الفترة دى.
يعنى بشرى خير


*غير منقول
لكن حصرى لمنتديات الكنيسة العربية*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

و في كل عام يتبخر من البحر المتوسط (4700)كم مكعب من المياه العذبة. وفي المقابل لا تضيف إليه الأمطار والأنهار سوى (1400) كم مكعب في السنة. وهذا يعني أنه لولا (التعويض) الذي يأتيه من المحيط الأطلنطي ـ عبر جبل طارق ـ لجف خلال فترة جيولوجية بسيطة!! ويبدو أن هذا ما حصل فعلاً.. فمنطقة جبل طارق تظهر عليها آثار انسدادات بسبب حوادث جيولوجية متفرقة. وكل انسداد من هذا النوع يستدعي جفاف البحر المتوسط فتترسب طبقة ملحية اضافية. وتشير التقديرات الرسوبية، أن آخر انسداد وقع قبل خمسة ملايين عام (في حين لا يزيد عمر الإنسان على الأرض عن أربعين ألف عام)!!



شي مفزع يا نونو

دراسة جميلة ومحزنة بنفس الوقت
 




حاليا يحدث إغلاق لمضيق جبل طارق نتيجة حركة أفريقيا باتجاه أوروبا مما سينتج عنه أغلاق كامل للمضيق فى هذه الأثناء سيتكرر سيناريو أختناق البحر المتوسط مرة أخرى ليجف فيما بعد إلى بحيرات صغيرة .



الله يستر

وزعماء العالم واقفين(كويسة واقفين او قاعدين احسن) هههههههههه

يتفرجوا على المنظر المهم تعبئة جيوبهم والمشي على المتل الذي يقول..

من بعد حماري ما ينبت حشيش

مشكورة يا ستى

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## sara A (26 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى يا نونو*
*وربنا يستر*
*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## nonogirl89 (27 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> و في كل عام يتبخر من البحر المتوسط (4700)كم مكعب من المياه العذبة. وفي المقابل لا تضيف إليه الأمطار والأنهار سوى (1400) كم مكعب في السنة. وهذا يعني أنه لولا (التعويض) الذي يأتيه من المحيط الأطلنطي ـ عبر جبل طارق ـ لجف خلال فترة جيولوجية بسيطة!! ويبدو أن هذا ما حصل فعلاً.. فمنطقة جبل طارق تظهر عليها آثار انسدادات بسبب حوادث جيولوجية متفرقة. وكل انسداد من هذا النوع يستدعي جفاف البحر المتوسط فتترسب طبقة ملحية اضافية. وتشير التقديرات الرسوبية، أن آخر انسداد وقع قبل خمسة ملايين عام (في حين لا يزيد عمر الإنسان على الأرض عن أربعين ألف عام)!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ولا مفزع ولا بتاع ياكليمو
دة هيكون بعد ملايين السنين
لأن حركة مضيق جبل طارق بطيئة جدا
وعلى فكرة الحكومات صعب أنها تتصرف فى حاجة زى كدة
لأن دى حركة طبيعية لقارة كاملة
الحكومات مهما تصدت لن تستطيع التصدى لقوانين الطبيعة
ولا ايه رأيك؟؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2009)

ملايين السنين حتي ينتهي

 بيت اهلي بالقرب من البحر

من 10 سنين الى الان الشط عندنا تراجع  حوالي 300 متر

لا يستطيعوا

يستطيعوا ونصق وتلات تربع

الان يعدوا العدة انهم يتصدوا لأي كويكب سيصتدم بالارض

وهذا برأيي اصعب بكثير


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا نونو
على المعلومات الجميلة
ودمتى بود​


----------

